# Esprit in the Shell



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The live-action version of Mamoru Oshi's '95 seminal animation feature "Ghost in the Shell" (after the Manga from Masamune Shirow) will open next week. I hope the film can shake off the negative publicity it rose with the debate about the casting of Scarlett Johansson, the designs look awesome so far.

What rose my special interest was the main character's car that was shown in early production footage, a pimped-for-the-future Lotus Esprit. I had a thing for that vehicle in my younger days after seeing it in "The Spy Who Loved Me" (yes, I did own the Corgy toy).

A press event for the movie provided me with excellent reference photos of the film prop, so I had my next modeling project all framed out.

After a short trip through the Internets, I choose the Fujimi kit as a base, finding the appropriate wheels took quite a bit longer. The closest I could find were Fujimi's own OZ Racing Futura, fortunately the sets are still widely available.

First step was to make simple paper mockups of the added body parts.



Then it was time for some intricate surgery



The paper parts were replicated in 0.5mm plastic sheet



While the overall mods look fairly simple, there are some tricky areas & shapes



Step 2: Blend everything with Mori Mori polyester putty


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking good so far!
Can you post a picture of what the end result might look like- I have not seen a 'pimped for the future' version yet...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Surprisingly, it still looks like a Lotus










There are other Lotus cars from the 80s hidden in the movie - apparently, this is a publicity action from the car manufacturer, and there's a recent model available in a Ghost in the Shell edition


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Some first primer application & started the "Mr. Fusion" reactor


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

At least it looks like a real car. Movie cars can sometimes look ridiculous.

Batou is an old car guy. Personally I prefer his Alfa Romeo Zagato from Standalone Complex.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Time for some paint.



In the press event photos the body color looks to be metallic with brushed metal effect foil applications, but in the movie the car looks just grey & black, which I chose for the model. Base color is unmarked police car grey (a plain 1:1 mix of black and white Tamiya acrylics).


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

So the movie was a muddled affair, but I was able to revive my interest in the model and continued with the paintjob.





Details for the front end, including a FLIR sensor(?)



And turning the O.Z. Futuras into GITS hubs


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see the build progressing, sweet work so far.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, that's wonderful! Great subject choice.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

plus two


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

I just finished painting the body.





Now onto the interior...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is really cool! Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Tackling the interior. Fortunately I found excellent reference material on the car customizers web page.

https://www.humandynamo.co.nz/ghost-in-the-shell-2.html


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Built 1/24 onboard MP5s. These go into the door cladding.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Interior completed & first coat of primer


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Bring in the garish interior color.



I had the thought that the tone was referenced from the cockpits of russian military planes.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I made a simplified layout of the driver's interface and printed it on glossy paper.



Everything in place. The hologram projector is a Kotobukiya thruster. Guns inserted into the doors.



And the parting shot


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Interior with the final details added:





Some greeblies that go behind the front cover, tail lights & brass mesh cover:



Customized wheels



And everything put together:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Love it!
You really nailed the movie car- I wish there was a kit of this even half as good


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Lovely work with the customising.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the appreciation, it really helps to push things further.

I got some beauty shots done today


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

electric indigo said:


> Thank you all for the appreciation, it really helps to push things further.
> 
> I got some beauty shots done today


Did you ever! That thing is gorgeous. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Another attempt with more available light. Lower ISO, less noise.


----------

